# Real Programmers Don't Use [...]



## kdemidofff (Jun 16, 2010)

From old times ...

Real Programmers Don't Use Pascal


> If you can't do it in Fortran, do it in assembly language. If you can't do it in assembly language, it isn't worth doing.





> What kind of operating system is used by a Real Programmer? CP/M? God forbid-- CP/M, after all, is basically a toy operating system. Even little old ladies and grade school students can understand and use CP/M *(like Linux)*


Nowadays Real Programmers Don't Use:
(comes in mind)

```
Linux Kernel
Ubuntu Windowze
viral GPL
proprietary if-phone
```

They Use:
(e.g.)

```
FreeBSD kernel running on android :)
```


----------



## roddierod (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## varnie (Jun 18, 2010)

*roddierod*, haha, nice
but i want just to remind that real programmers consider coding in binaries is impermissible luxury so they magnetize HDD's sectors manually )


----------



## roddierod (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha Ha...now that is something I'd like to see!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jun 18, 2010)

> coding in binaries is impermissible luxury so they magnetize HDD's sectors manually


 com'n, man, real programmers do that with butterflies. 
http://xkcd.com/378/


----------



## qsecofr (Jun 19, 2010)

```
rm /dev/sysmouse
```


----------



## sossego (Jun 19, 2010)

Real programmers...
do everything while wasted.
Nothing like a couple of shots for some good drunk system setting up.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 26, 2010)

kdemidofff said:
			
		

> They Use:
> (e.g.)
> 
> ```
> ...


They code for platforms where people are ready to drop some cash on. Today it's the iphone, tomorrow might be something else


----------

